# Digital scale



## Pahlevan (Nov 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a go0d quality 0.0001 mg scale? Something that works well and doesn't break the bank. Thanks


----------



## brundel (Nov 22, 2011)

What are you weighing that requires .0001?


----------



## brundel (Nov 22, 2011)

If you only need .001 there are tons for around 10$ if you look.
I bought mine at amazon for 11$


----------



## colochine (Nov 22, 2011)

I use a mettler Toledo 0.000001.


----------



## Pahlevan (Nov 23, 2011)

brundel said:


> What are you weighing that requires .0001?


Thinking about capping my own gear. I acxtually need an accurate 0.001g scale. Something thats accurate and not too expensive.


----------



## brundel (Nov 23, 2011)

I got mine for 11$ at amazon.
I have capped thousands of pills with it and it works perfectly.


----------



## brundel (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_s...11&h=af7cb1226752ff010ff9a880057b3fbf9644b6b6


----------



## JuanDoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, look on amazon bro.  There a few different makes and models to choose from at fairly reasonable prices.


----------

